
Ask HN: From where can I get UI review? - sushobhan
I&#x27;m redesigning our old website. Want some feedback about the new design as well as copy writing. Any idea where to look? Are there any good free options?
======
verdverm
Ask your existing user base

~~~
sushobhan
Will do that. Thanks.

